# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο wall-e ...

## ..mirto..

Εχει περασει σχεδον ενας μηνας απο τοτε που πεθανε ο wall-e μου..Δεν ειμουν σε καλη ψυχολογικη κατασταση για να γραψω... τωρα ομως μπορω
Το τελευταιο ποστ μου ηταν πριν κανει την πρωτη του ενχειριση ... (εντελως ξαφνικα εμφανιστικε μια τρυπα στο κεφαλι του η οποια μολυνθηκε και εφτασε σε σημειο να καλυπτει ολο του το κεφαλι και ελαφρος να διακρινετε το κρανιο...επαναλαμβανο οτι εντελως ξαφνικα εγινε αυτη η τρυπα και μα το θεο δεν εχω ιδεα πως ..στο τελος υπεθεσα οτι την ειχε πριν μου ερθει εμενα....)


Τελος παντον πηγαμε σε γιατρο .. μας εδωσε αντιβιοση η κατι τετιο δεν θυμαμαι ακριβος .. αλλα τιποτα ...! και τοτε αρχισαν να πεφτουν τα φτερα του και εχασε την ικανοτητα του να πεταει..Ηταν πολυ σοβαρο αλλα εκεινος ηταν λεσ και δεν ειχε τιποτα δηλαδη επαιζε επινε ετρωγε κανονικα... μετα απο 1 μηνα περιπου δεν βελτιωνοταν και ετσι αποφασισα να τον παω σε ειδικο πτηνιατρο στο κεντρο της αθηνας... Εκεινος μας ειπε οτι επρεπε να κανει ενχειριση ..θα επιανε τα ακρα και θα τα ενονε ετσι ωστε να κλισει η τρυπα.... Εκανε την ενχειριση αλλα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα .. εσπασαν τα ραμματα (δεν ξερω γιατι) .. ξαναπηγαμε και μας ειπε οτι για να αντεξει δευτερη ναρκωσει πρεπει να περασει λιγος καιρος.. Ετσι μετα απο 1.5 μηνα εκανε δευτερη ενχειριση η οποια ειχε αποτελεσμα ...Η τρυπα ειχε κλισει σχεδον ολοκληρη..και ειχε αρχισει να βγαζει παλι φτερα..



Λοιπον μετα απο ολα αυτα φτανουμε στις αρχες Αυγουστου(που περασε) .. Θα πηγεναμε διακοπες στην Κρητη ... Με τιποτα δεν τον αφηνα πισω στην αθηνα ετσι τον πηρα μαζι μου..Στο καραβι ολα τελια ... λες και ειμασταν σπιτι ... περασαμε στην κρητη 2 εβδομαδες  ..δεν εδιξε κανεναν σημαδι για το οποιο επρεπε να ανησυχω αντιθετος τον εβγαζα βολτες στα λιβαδια να παρει καθαρο αερα και εδιχνε λες και πια ηταν καλα... (Μα τελικα εκανα λαθος)


Οταν γυρισαμε στην αθηνα  ολα ηταν καλα μεχρι που ενα πρωι ξυπνησα .. και ως σηνυθως πηγα να τον βγαλω απο το κλουβι.. τον ειδα στον πατο του κλουβιου ορθιο αλλα ακινητο (παντα ετρεχε στην πορτα για να τον βγαλω εξω) .. με τα χιλια ζορια τον εβγαλα απο το κλουβι.. παρατηρισα οτι τα ποδια του ειχαν εγκαταλιψει ..και μετα παρατηρισα οτι αναπνεε πολυ γρηγορα..Τον πηγα στον πατριο μου και προσπαθουσαμε να καταλαβουμε τι του συνεβενε.. 


Τον πηρα στα χερια μου και του ψιθυρισα  ''μην με αφισεις''.... μετα απο λιγα λεπτα φυσιξε τρεις φορες και ξεψυχισε στα χερια μου ..

εκλαψα πολυ εκεινη την μερα .. εχασα κατι πολυ σημαντικο απο τη ζωη..για μενα δεν ηταν ενα απλο κατοικιδιο η ενα απλο πουλι .. 

Ειπα στον εαυτο μου καλυτερα ετσι ... ειχε ταλεπωριθει  πολυ στη μικρη ζωη του...αντεξε πραγματα που κανενας αλλος παπαγαλος δεν θα αντεχε ..ειχε δυνατη καρδια ..
δεν ζητησα νεκροψια απλα τον πηγα πισω στο πατρικο μου και τον εθαψα στον κηπο...



R.I.P Wall-e   20/11/2009 - 16/8/2010  Θα μου λειψεις..

----------


## Antigoni87

::   ::  Αντίο μικρέ Wall-e... Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ... Είχε ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο, και ήταν μόνο ένα μωράκι.

Ελπίζω να είναι στον παράδεισο με τα άλλα πουλάκια, εκεί που δε θα τρέχει πια σε γιατρούς για εγχειρήσεις και δε θα πονάει.

Να τον θυμάσαι για πάντα με αγάπη, γιατί ήταν τόσο δυνατός και θαρραλέος...!

----------


## vagelis76

Μυρτώ λυπάμαι για το χαμό του μικρού σου.
Η ιστορία σου όμως πέρα από τη μελαγχολία που μου φέρνει,με γεμίζει και με συναισθήματα "χαράς".Γιατί ναι χαίρομαι όταν βλέπω άτομα που προσπαθούν και αγωνιούν για να προσφέρουν το καλύτερο στους φτερωτούς τους φίλους και δε τα αφήνουν στη μοίρα τους.
Προσπάθησες για το καλύτερο,ίσως σε άλλα χέρια να είχε πεθάνει από τη πρώτη στιγμή....Κράτα τις όμορφες και καλές στιγμές μαζί του και να είσαι σίγουρη οτι την αγάπη και τη φροντίδα που του προσέφερες απλόχερα θα τη συναντήσεις κάπου στο μέλλον.
Εύχομαι να είσαι γερή και δυνατή και κάποια στιγμή να βρεθεί κάποιο άλλο τυχερό πουλάκι στα χέρια σου που θα έχει τη τύχη να πάρει από την αγάπη και φροντίδα σου.

Αντίο wall-e   ::   ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

"Ποναω" οταν διαβαζω τετοια ποστ
εχω βιωσει αναλογα "τραυματικα" συναισθηματα
και καταλαβαινω απολυτα ..

Μυρτω, ευχομαι να τον θυμασαι για παντα
να μην τον ξεχασεις ποτε
και παντα να μην φοβασαι, να μοιραζεις την αγαπη σου.

----------


## jk21

μυρτω λυπαμαι   :sad:  

ευχομαι ααυτο που θα σου αφησει για να τον θυμασαι ,να ειναι η δυναμη του ! εχε δυμαμη!!

----------


## budgiefun

πολύ συγκινητική η ιστορία του μικρού wall-e ας είναι καλά εκεί που πήγε   :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Μυρτω θυμαμαι οτι ειχα διαβασει την ιστορια με τη περιπετεια υγειας του μικρου σου κ ευχομουν πραγματικα να γινει καλα χωρις να σε ξερω!Το ειχα λυπηθει πολυ το πουλακι...  :sad:  
Ευχομαι να περασει ο πονος γρηγορα κ να θυμασαι μονο τις καλες στιγμες που ειχατε περασει μαζι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έλα ρε Μυρτώ δεν τα κατάφερε το μικρό τελικά.Τι να πω.Τουλάχιστον έκανες ότι μπορούσες.Πέτα ελεύθερο τώρα ψηλά στον ουρανό.  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Αχ, τί μου έκανες τώρα;   ::  
Τουλάχιστον υπήρξε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το τί είχε τελικά το μικρό;
Για εσένα δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Χαίρομαι πολύ που φρόντισες το μικρούλι όπως έπρεπε και δεν το παράτησες, όπως θα έκαναν πολλοί. 

Καλό ταξίδι μικρούλι! Χαιρετίσματα στη μικρή μου Κίκο!

----------


## ..mirto..

> Αχ, τί μου έκανες τώρα;   
> Τουλάχιστον υπήρξε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το τί είχε τελικά το μικρό;
> Για εσένα δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Χαίρομαι πολύ που φρόντισες το μικρούλι όπως έπρεπε και δεν το παράτησες, όπως θα έκαναν πολλοί. 
> 
> Καλό ταξίδι μικρούλι! Χαιρετίσματα στη μικρή μου Κίκο!






πρωτον ευχαριστω ολους για τα συπμπονετικα comment  πραγματικα το εκτιμω


και δευτερον  ... ρωτησα εναν γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι ισως ηταν η εντονη ζεστη ή  πιθανοτατα εσωτερικη αιμοραγια ..επιδη δεν εγινε νεκροψια δεν ειναι σιγουρη η αιτια..

----------


## douke-soula

μικρουλη wall-e ξεκουραστηκες
Μυρτω λυπαμαι πολυ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ethereal

Μυρτώ μου δε ξέρεις πόσο πολύ σε νιώθω, έζησα πρόσφατα κι εγώ τον άδικο χαμό των δύο πολυαγαπημένων ροζέλλων μου. Ήταν πολύ τυχερό το πουλάκι σου που ένιωσε τόση αγάπη και έλαβε τόση φροντίδα στα χέρια σου!! Δε θα πάλευαν πολλοί με τέτοια επιμονή για τη ζωούλα του, είμαι σίγουρη πως σου χαμογελάει από τον παπαγαλοπαράδεισο και τραγουδάει για την αφοσίωσή σου. Μπορεί να μη φαίνεται έτσι αλλά ο χρόνος γλυκαίνει τον πόνο και θα σε βοηθήσει να κρατήσεις μόνο τα όμορφα συναισθήματα που σου πρόσφερε ο wall-e. Του εύχομαι από καρδιάς καλό ταξιδι..  ::

----------

